# Dragons?



## sally (Dec 21, 2013)

Is this really a newly discovered species or just internet babble? I don't know much about lizards so I thought I would ask. http://the-auditorium.com/blog/2012/03/06/dragons-discovered-in-indonesia/


----------



## sally (Dec 21, 2013)

I answered my own question, lol I think....http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/lizards/common_gliding_lizard.htm


----------



## gripen (Dec 21, 2013)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL! That article is soooooo B.S.!


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 21, 2013)

Lol defo a gliding lizard


----------



## nirotorin (Jan 7, 2014)

Difficult creatures to get established in the vivarium. I think I remember their diet in the wild is mostly tree dwelling ants.


----------



## agent A (Jan 17, 2014)

i told that article NOT to post my picture like that  i needed more makeup  :lol:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 23, 2014)

I've had these before. I'm not sure if they still are, but they used to be imported to the pet hobby from time to time. They are as cool as they look.


----------



## Aryia (Jan 24, 2014)

... totally getting these in my next apartment. Real or not.. they look damn awesome!


----------



## sschind (Apr 26, 2014)

Peter Clausen said:


> I've had these before. I'm not sure if they still are, but they used to be imported to the pet hobby from time to time. They are as cool as they look.


They used to be very common. I could get them for 10 bucks each through my distributor. They still show up occasionally. I'd like to say they are not as common because people realize how difficult they are but that's probably not the case.. They must be getting harder to find or maybe their range has been closed from exports or cut back or something. I never did get any because as awesome as they are I have read that they are very hard to get established. Partially diet as nirotorin says and partially because of the stress of capture and shipping and high parasite load. A couple of years ago there was a guy on kingsnake.com that had succeeding in breeding them. Not just hatching eggs from WC females but actually breeding them and raising the babies. Last I heard he was working on raising those babies getting them to breed but I haven't read anything in a while. I sure hope he succeeded. Maybe I'll check it out now.


----------

